# Flocked Nails. Yay or nay?



## Dalylah (Dec 29, 2012)

I have seen the flocked nail manicures for awhile. Basically you find a polish you like, buy flock that matches it and after you paint a coat on you quickly dip your nails in a small pile of flock. I actually sort of dismissed them until I saw the santa and cookie monster manicures. Those actually inspired me.  So what do you think? Have you tried it? Interested in it?

Here are some examples.





Source





Source





Source





Source





Source

The Santa nails are definitely my favorite. I like the idea of mixing this stuff with other textures. You can purchase flock in crafts stores and online.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh I wish I would have seen the Santa mani before Christmas! So cute! I've been wanting to try this!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 29, 2012)

It's cute but it would bug me due to the weight.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 29, 2012)

it's cute and I like the idea, but I would probably mess with it too much and ruin it D:


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 29, 2012)

I started thinking... how does this hold up after washing your hands?


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 29, 2012)

Not sure. I searched and found this:

Quote:

I was shocked that when I gently (but thoroughly) washed my hands, the flocking didnâ€™t just go down the drain. It actually adhered to my nail polish really well! It was so strange, though, because the fuzz was damp and turned a shade or two darker, just like a wet carpet.

It was a weird experience to have to carefully dry each of my nails. By patting it with a towel, the flocking dries back to the original look. When washing your hands, you shouldnâ€™t scrub hard if you want this manicure to last. For this reason, itâ€™s a far from practical nail look.
Source

It sounds like it would be a one day manicure for special days. You'd be ok as long as you didn't get into anything too stickey or use heavy cleaners.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 29, 2012)

Good point! I didn't really think about that O.O


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 29, 2012)

Cookie monster? How adorable! Very cute and creative, but not lasting or wearable for every day looks. It'd be fun to do nail art for specific looks or try an accent nail, buy I wouldn't be attempting this on every mani I gave myself lol. The Christmas one was a great idea, too!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm really just not digging it...


----------



## diana16 (Dec 29, 2012)

I liked the first picture but im sure they wouldnt last on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> id spend all day messing with them, but id say it is a cute idea.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Dec 29, 2012)

Cute. I'd like to try it, but I wash and moisturize my hands several times a day. I don't think this sort of mani could withstand that.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 30, 2012)

I only like the santa nails I feel like the rest are kind of tacky.


----------



## KimberlyP (Dec 30, 2012)

I could only do this for one day too. My cuticles get too dry and too fast. If I went over a day without lotion or oil, it wouldn't look pretty anymore. But, I would do it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 30, 2012)

Personally, I think it's hideous...worse than the velour nails...


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 30, 2012)

No.

...except for the cookie monster and Santa ones! If you do something like that, then it's cool.


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Dec 31, 2012)

I think it's cute but I'd probably end up picking at it too much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## leah970 (Dec 31, 2012)

not for me. cookie monster is cute maybe for a kid but.....


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 31, 2012)

I know a lot of people would see this as a nuisance manicure but I just can't stop thinking of all of the stuff I could do with it. I have ideas for some easter nails either using the flock as grass under an egg gem or as a fuzzy bunny. Maybe use it to add some hair to a bride of frankenstein manicure I have been wanting to do for Halloween too. I guess I just loved textured stuff that I thought this was really neat. Also, despite being in my 30's I am very young at heart.


----------



## Marj B (Dec 31, 2012)

Nay! I wash my hands a lot and do dishes and put lotion on my hands. It would never last on me. I do like the Cookie Monster. That would be ok.....just one finger flocked. But all...no way.


----------

